# Waiting to hear whether 2 day 5 blastocysts make the thaw, any success stories?



## Sunshinelover (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, 
I'm new on here but have visited so many times! I am currently on my third cycle of ICSI, my second FET cycle.  Will hear on Thursday whether our 2 beautiful day 5 blastocyst make the thaw, such a difficult time!  Any success stories out there to make the wait any easier? Seems like all we do is wait! Thank you  

Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I only had 1 blast, she's currently asleep on me 

The wait for that phone call to say you can go in for transfer is so nerve wracking. You need to get a box set on the go to keep you occupied. Breaking Bad is really good.if you haven't seen it


----------



## Sunshinelover (Mar 1, 2015)

That's wonderful, thank you  Trying so hard to stay positive! Good idea about the box sets too, will set some up to get in to. Come on snowbabies! Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Same here -  I had one 5-day blast transferred which resulted in my 4 month old boy. Tomorrow it will be exactly a year since I had the transfer and I remember the day very clearly as I was so anxious.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Sunshinelover (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you so much, gives me more hope!  Just had the call to say they will be thawing shortly, but I won't know till tomorrow morning. Hoping and praying so hard Xx


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

My 20m frostie is asleep upstairs and I'm currently cooking another one   good luck sunshinelover, I'm sure they'll do great  xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats flygirl. By any chance is your second bfp from same batch of embryos? I am asking because dh and I are planning to go for a second fet early next year and I am a bit doubtful whether we will have success given the fact that the best embryos were used during the fresh cycle which turned out into a bfn and our fet cycle which got us our bfp. We still have four blasts frozen (two 5-day and two 6-day). Unfortunately if we do not get a bfp from the frozen embryos we have left we cannot afford to go for another fresh cycle.


----------



## VAN6 (Jan 22, 2013)

My 2 blastocysts are 19 week olds lying in their cots chattering away.

We had a fresh cycle with 1 that didn't work and got 8 frozen,had a fet with 2 of those no luck and then got the twins with our third cycle.

So I'm guessing they were the 4th and 5th best out of our 9 but they done the trick.

Good luck and let us all know how you get on xx


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yup all the same batch evan80. I was under the impression that blasts were pretty much the best and they wouldn't freeze ones that weren't going to make it? x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks flygirl. You are right but I think they grade them and they always transfer the ones which are of highest grade.


----------



## Sunshinelover (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone, after a horrible night of waiting I got the call to say they both thawed beautifully! I had two gorgeous blastocysts transferred yesterday, one was hatching! Determined to enjoy the wait, thank you everyone for your stories  Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

That's great news. Good luck xxx


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

Good luck xxxxxxx


----------

